# DIY/Part-Livery near Ringwood or New Forest



## alice.j (14 November 2015)

Due to some recent ... developments in my equine life, I'm considering moving yards (and hopefully buying 'my' pony). I live near Ringwood, and can't really afford - time or petrol-wise - to be at a yard more than 15-20 minutes away, though would stretch a bit for the 'perfect' yard (if those exist!). I earn minimum wage and work 25ish hours a week (also studying for my masters), so money is tight but I can cut some things out of my life to make this happen. My only real requirements are all-year turnout (24/7 in summer, ideally, and as long as possible in winter), a decent sized arena, and nice hacking.
DIY preferable but part-livery would work.
Any suggestions on where to have a look?


----------



## Racergirl (15 November 2015)

If you have a look on the NFED website and also Facebook has a livery and grazing in Hampshire page I think? Your best bet might be to hope for a private yard if your budget isn't huge, it's understandably not cheap round there!! There are some yards at Ripley, just off the Christchurch road - I think they are more reasonably priced, but off the top of my head I can't remember their proper names ( I have a feeling one is south Ripley farm and there's another one just opposite the school - but I really don't remember that ones name...)


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 November 2015)

Fordingbridge end or other?  There's a livery yard North Gorley way.


----------



## sunnyone (16 November 2015)

When I lived there, there were several places that took horses at 3 legged cross and West Moors. Much closer than Fording bridge but you may be in a chicken and egg situation, re finding somebody who will take on just any horse age and sex unknown.


----------



## alice.j (16 November 2015)

Thanks everyone, will spend tomorrow evening googling livery yards around there!


----------



## DragonTheHorse (18 November 2015)

Have you looked at Decoy Pond Farm?  www.decoypondfarm.co.uk

I've not had actual experience of it, and it may be a little out of range (between Lyndhurst and Beaulieu), but my partner did go to see it just over a year ago and got a good feel from the place (we didn't move in the end as it was a little too far from us to consider for DIY livery when we added the travel on)


----------

